# Dream Isle is CLOSED!



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!) As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells! <3
Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

I will be adding things to my wishlist today, so I may not see your message right away! Please allow time for response!

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
(And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a Northern island but *catch any bugs/fish you like!
- *Please *don't use '-' to leave*, it resets the island!* Please talk to Orville to leave.

Things to do on Dream Isle:*
- You are free to shop and explore as you like! *I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks!*
- Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
- My native fruit is *peaches*, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
- I am giving away free DIYs and a bunch of free things I crafted! Please take some stuff!
- *It is currently raining on my island!* Feel free to bring an umbrella to stay dry! 
- Check out my house if you like, feel free to explore the island!

*Abel Sister's:*
Flannel Shirt, Graduation Gown, Heavy-duty Shirt, Kurta, Old-school Jacket
Denim Painter's Pants, Explorer Shorts, Leopard Miniskirt
Ancient Sashed Robe, Frugal Outfit, Lace-Up Dress
Bunny Ears, Fedora, Sushi Chef Hat, Gothic Headdress
Butterfly Shades, Heart Shades, HMD
Flowery-dot Tights, Hand-knit Socks, Striped Socks
Antique Boots, Mary Janes, Pleather Sneakers, Rain Boots

*Nook's:*
Diner Sofa (Red), Train Set (Snow)
Unfinished Puzzle, Traditional Tea Set (Floral)
Green Umbrella, Red Chic Umbrella
Orange, Red, White Windflowers
Red, White, Yellow Mums
Red, White, Yellow Tulips
Navy and Chartreuse Wrapping Paper
Red Dotted Wall, Mod Wall, Red Intricate Wall, Pink Painted-Wood Wall
White-Rose Wall, Black Hallway Wall, Gray Diner Wall, Red Art-deco Wall
Cute Red-tile Flooring, Blue Rubber Flooring, Leopard-print Flooring, Purple Camo Flooring
Simple Blue Flooring, Simple Purple Flooring, Marine Pop Flooring, Cute-Paint Flooring

I added a place to leave a tip (it helps keep things clutter free!), and a free DIY station right by the airport, feel free to use them.


*DODO Code:*


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to join n shop n grab the free manga wall diy. Omw!


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

So it’s free to visit your island?


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, can I stop by please ?


----------



## amyahh (Apr 14, 2020)

hi can i stop by when you have room c:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

C_bebopp said:


> So it’s free to visit your island?


Yes! It is free, but you can leave a tip if you like. 


Pnixie said:


> Hello, can I stop by please ?


Yes! Please just use the Dodo code! i look forward to seeing you!


amyahh said:


> hi can i stop by when you have room c:


I should have room now.


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I pass by please


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

C_bebopp said:


> Can I pass by please


Yep! The dodo code is in the first post.


----------



## lunapalooza (Apr 14, 2020)

hey, id love to stop by I don't have a lot of bells to tip tho


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

lunapalooza said:


> hey, id love to stop by I don't have a lot of bells to tip tho


You don't need to feel like you have to tip! You can come in for free too!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

Ohh, I'd really like to come, too please!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Pickler said:


> I'd like to come!


Come along. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Squirrel Detective said:


> Ohh, I'd really like to come, too please!


Of course!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come if there is room!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

thanat0aster said:


> I'd like to come if there is room!


You will just have to try and see! People are coming and going because I have the dodocode free, I believe I have room now though.


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I'm just a passerby (not visiting) and wanted to say you're awesome for doing this~
That is all, have a great day~


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Tatimari said:


> Hi, I'm just a passerby (not visiting) and wanted to say you're awesome for doing this~
> That is all, have a great day~


Oh, thank you!  I try and open my gates as much as possible, I love hosting!
I'm also trying to fill out my catalog, so I don't really NEED everything. And it's not worth selling most of it.
Therefore, might as well give it away. haha


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 14, 2020)

Sadly whomever "left quietly" broke your DIY crafter.


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

Ohh, it seems you dodcode is not working :c


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Shikageru said:


> Sadly whomever "left quietly" broke your DIY crafter.


I know! I just saw this.  Doesn't look like anyone picked up the crafting, sadly. 
Thanks for letting me know! 

Reopening gates now guys, sorry if you couldn't get in! Same dodocode! Just without Felicity's DIY.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Squirrel Detective said:


> Ohh, it seems you dodcode is not working :c


Had to close for a moment to investigate something, opening them back up now.


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 14, 2020)

Can i come over?


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

How is it the same Dodocode when you closed your gates? Don't they get generated randomly? I'd still like to visit, if I may :3


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Rei.from.Pulau said:


> Can i come over?


Of course! Come along! 


Squirrel Detective said:


> How is it the same Dodocode when you closed your gates? Don't they get generated randomly? I'd still like to visit, if I may :3


Because I just closed them temporarily with people on the island, it doesn't reset the code.
If I closed them and disconnected from the internet, then reopen them, it resets the code.


----------



## norahmaria (Apr 14, 2020)

Me and my boyfriend will drop by, been waiting on a chance to see some other islands!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

norahmaria said:


> Me and my boyfriend will drop by, been waiting on a chance to see some other islands!


Of course! Come along! It's still under development, but I have some stuff I am proud of.


----------



## norahmaria (Apr 14, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Of course! Come along! It's still under development, but I have some stuff I am proud of.


On our way!


----------



## lunapalooza (Apr 14, 2020)

I actually managed to pick up Felicity's DIY and it saved! Was one of the first ones tho...


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 14, 2020)

hi! i'd love to stop by, bringing a couple of kitchen items for ya so hopefully they aren't something you already have <3


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Of course! Come along!
> 
> Because I just closed them temporarily with people on the island, it doesn't reset the code.
> If I closed them and disconnected from the internet, then reopen them, it resets the code.


Wow, I didn't know you could do that!
I cannot seem to get in, is anyone in a conversation or something :c?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> hi! i'd love to stop by, bringing a couple of kitchen items for ya so hopefully they aren't something you already have <3


Thanks!  I can let you know if it's something I already have if you like. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Squirrel Detective said:


> Wow, I didn't kno you could do that!
> I cannot seem to get in, is anyone in a conversation or something :c?


Yes, you have to just keep trying. Sometimes you can't quit convos fast enough, and it looks like other people are joining as well. Sometimes it queues you up in getting on the island, don't give up! ^w^ I still have plenty of stuff left and the shops are still open, it's only 10am!


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come if you would have me. I'm still a noob though, so I dont really have much of anything, I can leave a tip though :O?

I dont even know how to catalogue....xD


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> I'd love to come if you would have me. I'm still a noob though, so I dont really have much of anything, I can leave a tip though :O?


Tips are not required, so don't feel like you need to tip! 
Feel free to take anything in the free area you need, just make sure to leave it for someone else if you don't need it! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



LokiBoy said:


> I'd love to come if you would have me. I'm still a noob though, so I dont really have much of anything, I can leave a tip though :O?
> 
> I dont even know how to catalogue....xD


Cataloging just means you pick up the item so it's in your inventory, then drop it back down. It gets added to your Nook Shopping Catalog that you can order from later on when you can.  Then it gets delivered to your house. So you don't keep the original item, you get your own from the catalog.


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

Cool! Do you have lots to catalogue? I have almost nothing in my own catalogue :S


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> Cool! Do you have lots to catalogue? I have almost nothing in my own catalogue :S


Yes! Haha! I just started the process of filling out my catalog, so I have a long way to go. When I start Animal Crossing games, I don't set out doing so, as I am saving money for my house and things like that. Once that's paid off, that's when I start doing the "minor" things in the game like cataloging. It doesn't really give me an achievement, but it allows me to order anything in the game that I want, it just takes a really long time to do.


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

I need to leave and come back. I gave my tip but forgot to keep enough to buy items LMFAO! xD


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 14, 2020)

Just so you know, the island resetting when using '-' isn't a bug, it happens because '-' is effectively the "force leave" option so people aren't held hostage on the island due to people staying in conversations/windows.

Because the online needs to ensure everyone saves at the same time for arrivals/leaving to prevent duping, if someone refuses to let the person leave, the game has to reset to the last save that happened to allow them to.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

RoseGlasses said:


> Just so you know, the island resetting when using '-' isn't a bug, it happens because '-' is effectively the "force leave" option so people aren't held hostage on the island due to people staying in conversations/windows.
> 
> Because the online needs to ensure everyone saves at the same time for arrivals/leaving to prevent duping, if someone refuses to let the person leave, the game has to reset to the last save that happened to allow them to.


Oh! Thanks for the clarification! I was told it was a bug previously, but that makes sense!


----------



## lil_sakura (Apr 14, 2020)

Are you still expecting people


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

lil_sakura said:


> Are you still expecting people


Yes I am!


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I suggest closing the gates for like 15 minutes at a time and having brief periods of letting new arrivals show up? It's impossible to do things like fish or hunt bugs with all the interruptions.


----------



## lil_sakura (Apr 14, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yes I am!



I'm not sure if it's me but it says there is an interface.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

RoseGlasses said:


> Can I suggest closing the gates for like 15 minutes at a time and having brief periods of letting new arrivals show up? It's impossible to do things like fish or hunt bugs with all the interruptions.


I know it can be a little bit heavy in traffic sometimes but it also calms down a lot too. Sorry about that.  I can let you privately fish and bug hunt at a later point in time if that helps? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



lil_sakura said:


> I'm not sure if it's me but it says there is an interface.


People are in chat windows and coming or leaving the island, so it says there is an interference, you will just have to try again.


----------



## bunyip360 (Apr 14, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

bunyip360 said:


> Still open?


Yes! I just crashed, here's the new code: 7RCBG


----------

